# First Revolver Advice



## jifjifjif (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello, all.

Please forgive me if this has been covered a million times already.....

I am going to purchase a revolver for home defense. Reliability its the main reason i have decided on a revolver. Ruger and S&W are the two brands i am looking at. I will most likely end up with a S&W being that it is the Harley Davidson of handguns, from what i have learned. My question is this......

9mm
.38 special
OR
.357 magnum????

I am large in size (6'4"-260) and i am certain i can learn to fire any of them adequately. Does a .38 special have decent stopping power? Is a .22 enough or should i be looking towards a .357.??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Get a 357 as they will also shoot 38 specials. More revolver experts will be by shortly to comment I'm sure.


----------



## jifjifjif (Oct 9, 2012)

SMann said:


> Get a 357 as they will also shoot 38 specials. More revolver experts will be by shortly to comment I'm sure.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes......


SMann said:


> Get a 357 as they will also shoot 38 specials. More revolver experts will be by shortly to comment I'm sure.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yes - .357 4" barrel and there are plenty of good .38+P for HD
and mild 38s for practice
check out NRA's recent documentation on penetration tests


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

OP, My question would be, why would you want a revolver for HD? Why not an auto loader, Glock, S&W M&P. Most of the standard capacities of these weapons are 15 plus rounds. Also, the two manufacturers that I mentioned have a great track record for dependability. That being said, If I were going to buy one, I would get the .357, specifically the sp101 by ruger.


----------



## jifjifjif (Oct 9, 2012)

Harryball said:


> OP, My question would be, why would you want a revolver for HD? Why not an auto loader, Glock, S&W M&P. Most of the standard capacities of these weapons are 15 plus rounds. Also, the two manufacturers that I mentioned have a great track record for dependability. That being said, If I were going to buy one, I would get the .357, specifically the sp101 by ruger.


I decided on a revolver simply because i have read about them being the most reliable. I have read that auto loaders are slightly more prone to jams and that's not what you need if you have an intruder in your home. Perhaps this its not true, but its what i have read many times.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

jifjifjif said:


> I decided on a revolver simply because i have read about them being the most reliable. I have read that auto loaders are slightly more prone to jams and that's not what you need if you have an intruder in your home. Perhaps this its not true, but its what i have read many times.


I am just trying to help so if I come across harsh I do not intend to. Revolvers break. They are reliable, but it is a mechanical device. Glocks and M&Ps have closed the gap in reliability. In a home invasion you need to have mindset, skillset, and weapon. IMO you are limiting yourself, to 6 rounds, when you could have 15-17 in your weapon. I am not saying that a revolver will not get the job done. What I am saying is that a new shooter using an experts weapon might want to re-evaluate their needs. Shot placement is king. In a situation were you are under a direct adrenaline dump, you may or may not make the necessary shots and may need more rounds.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

so you decided on a revolver - just don't load it with 357s for HD - you might be in a lawsuit injuring or killing someone in the next house or room


----------



## jifjifjif (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you all for your opinions. That's exactly what i wanted. Now, i am undecided.....


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I would say go with the .357, you could load it with .38s if you wanted to.
I personally have a couple of older Smiths (Model 10-5, and Model 36, snubby), both are .38sp. I keep one in the nitestand, and never feel undergunned. As a side note I also have autoloaders in everything from .32 up to and including a 1911, .45ACP. I prefer the revolver for home protection just because. I am profecient with any of my guns and just prefer the revolver for my bedside gun. Just one man's $.02.
I say get what you feel comfortable with, and practice, practice, practice!!


----------



## jifjifjif (Oct 9, 2012)

MoMan said:


> I would say go with the .357, you could load it with .38s if you wanted to.
> I personally have a couple of older Smiths (Model 10-5, and Model 36, snubby), both are .38sp. I keep one in the nitestand, and never feel undergunned. As a side note I also have autoloaders in everything from .32 up to and including a 1911, .45ACP. I prefer the revolver for home protection just because. I am profecient with any of my guns and just prefer the revolver for my bedside gun. Just one man's $.02.
> I say get what you feel comfortable with, and practice, practice, practice!!


Thanks. I appreciate all the responses.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

jifjifjif said:


> Thank you all for your opinions. That's exactly what i wanted. Now, i am undecided.....


Undecided? Happens to me all the time.

I started out with my HD heart set on a SP101 .357 snubby. I got a 92FS because the SP's were out of stock and the 92 was priced right and felt good. Still yearning for the Ruger wheel gun I got a Ruger SR22 to help me get over my flinching when I shot the 92FS. Well, I reasoned, it's a Ruger, thats close. Next I picked up my Wheel, S&W 686 .357mag with 6 inch barrel because the price was right. A little large for the night stand but great for mountain hiking protection, (with a good set of bells:smt002). At several stops through this wander I put name in on a 9mm Shield in 5 shops around Denver for my CCW piece. I still haven't gotten one. HD heart changed from .357 wheel to 9mm Shield.

Looks like the one thing I am NOT undecided about . . .

I want another pistol.

Handgun addiction? Just waiting for the intervention.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Revolvers are great guns as long as you realize their limitations.

With only a limited amount of rounds shot placement becomes even more critical.
Reloading can be slower unless you train and train more with your chosen method.
Smaller frame guns i.e. J frames, SP 101 and snubbies in general are harder to shoot and be accurate with due to the short sight radius, small grips and generally heavy triggers. Recoil even with .38 SD rounds can be stout in the smaller guns making new shooters recoil sensitive and some to not want to shoot it at all.
Revolvers are chambered in larger calibers but with larger calibers comes more recoil, muzzle flash and less overall control.

With modern striker fired guns once you chamber a round basic manipulation of the trigger is the same "generally speaking" is the same. Reloading and manipulation is a simple training issue that can be learned and ingrained in a very short period of time.

Whatever you get train with it until you are comfortable and confident.


----------



## jifjifjif (Oct 9, 2012)

tacman605 said:


> Revolvers are great guns as long as you realize their limitations.
> 
> With only a limited amount of rounds shot placement becomes even more critical.
> Reloading can be slower unless you train and train more with your chosen method.
> ...


Thanks much. I appreciate all the input


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

jifjifjif said:


> Thanks much. I appreciate all the input


Whatever you decide on let us know. Dont forget to post some pics of it, and a AAR would be nice. :mrgreen:


----------



## jifjifjif (Oct 9, 2012)

Harryball said:


> Whatever you decide on let us know. Dont forget to post some pics of it, and a AAR would be nice. :mrgreen:


An AAR? Newb here. Unless you're asking for a pirate noise......in which case, here you go.......

AAR!!


----------



## jifjifjif (Oct 9, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jifjifjif said:


> An AAR? Newb here. Unless you're asking for a pirate noise......in which case, here you go.......
> 
> AAR!!


After Action Report. Here you'll find a forum entitled "Range Report" where you can share you experiences at the range and post pictures of your gun and/or targets.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Went through all that with my wife..........she wanted a firearm to shoot, and for home protection....at first, I thought, since she was having trouble racking slides, and has smaller hands, maybe a revolver was the way to go......I'll bet that she handled 20 different revolvers, and 25 different autos....after all of that, what did she end up with? It came down to S&W 10, 15, Ladysmith, Sig 250 because she could rack the slide, HK P30ls......so what did I do? I bought her a Ruger SR40, and she couldn't be happier.....great feel(to me also) she can rack the slide, great mag capacity, and for $399...a good buy......my point being, don't get stuck on the revolver thing...I like them them as much as the next guy, but for firepower, reliability, mag capacity, and price...you might want to check one out, if you haven't already....good home gun.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

My first gun was a semi-auto M&P 9FS and I loved that gun. So I purchased 3 more semi-auto's in varying caliber sizes. I then shot the Ruger GP100 in .357Mag and fell in love with the revolver. A week later I purchased my second revolver the Ruger SP101 3” barrel in .357Mag. The GP100 in .357Mag is my HD gun and is loaded with Hornady Custom .357 Mag 158gr HP/XTP and is kept in the bedroom. The Ruger SP101 in .357Mag with a 3" barrel is my current carry gun loaded with the same load as above and kept in the desk draw when I am home. My semi-auto's are all keep in the safe locked up. If I would have shot the revolvers first I probably would not have purchased the semi-auto’s. I recommend that you try as many guns before you make up your mind. It will save you some money in the long run.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

jifjifjif said:


> An AAR? Newb here. Unless you're asking for a pirate noise......in which case, here you go.......
> 
> AAR!!


That pirate sound was great, thanks for the early morning laugh. AAR=After Action Report......:mrgreen:


----------



## jifjifjif (Oct 9, 2012)

Probably going to go to a range with the wife and test fire a bunch of guns to see which we both like. Thanks much, guys.


----------



## scott1968 (Oct 13, 2012)

This was helpful to me - I have been shooting rifles for years and now I'm going to buy my first handgun. Had no idea you could load 38 rounds into a 357.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Before you go buy a handgun, my advice would be to locate an NRA-certified instructor and take a class or two. Learn how to shoot and discover which gun(s) you shoot best.

That will help immensely and give you some piece of mind. A handgun is not a magic sword - it is a tool. Without training, you are a danger to yourself and those around you.

The NRA First Steps program would be a great place to start.

http://www.nrainstructors.org/searchcourse.aspx


----------



## jifjifjif (Oct 9, 2012)

Easy_CZ said:


> Before you go buy a handgun, my advice would be to locate an NRA-certified instructor and take a class or two. Learn how to shoot and discover which gun(s) you shoot best.
> 
> That will help immensely and give you some piece of mind. A handgun is not a magic sword - it is a tool. Without training, you are a danger to yourself and those around you.
> 
> ...


Will look in to it right now. Thanks.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jif and Scott.

Test firing different guns is a good idea. Choose what is best and most comfortable to you and family members not what others tell you to buy as you will get their favorites not yours.

In regards to the .38/.357. Many magnum calibers started off as standard ones just as many standard calibers started off as black powder rounds.. .38 special became the .357, the .44 special became the .44 magnum they simply stretched the case out. Many handguns are designed for multiple calibers. One of the more popular nowadays is the .410/.45 long colt guns that shoot a shotshell or a conventional pistol cartridge. The 9mm came from the 9mm Kurtz caliber which Kurtz means short. The .380 cartridge is simply a stretched 9mm case with more powder.

Many older revolvers and rifles were chambered in cartridges like the 44-40. This was simply a .44 caliber bullet with 40 grains of black powder same with the 45-70, 50-100 or 50-120 cartridge rifles. Generally the first number was the caliber and the second was the powder charge. You do have to be careful though as time progressed they converted some calibers and guns to smokeless ammunition which was great you got increased velocity and less fouling but modern smokeless ammunition even though it is the same caliber should not be used in older black powder guns as they will not handle it.


----------



## scott1968 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks again for the advice. I'm taking my time with this. One of the reasons I joined this group was to gather information from experienced people. I appreciate the info and the time taken to write it all.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

hideit said:


> so you decided on a revolver - just don't load it with 357s for HD - you might be in a lawsuit injuring or killing someone in the next house or room


Why couldnt you use a progression? say a 6 shot .357 use 2 .38 special, 2 .38+p and then 2 357 magnums?


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

There are much greater reasons not to use .357 mag loadings than worrying about a lawsuit.

Magnum loadings in any revolver are going to create a greater muzzle flash and recoil. If fired in a low light scenario the results would probably ruin whatever night vision you had for a couple of minutes. Increased recoil means a slower second shot as it takes longer to get back on target.

Yes a handgun round will penetrate through a wall. Yes it could injure someone on the other side. That does not mean you do not shoot if there is no other choice. The likelihood of a round going through a human body then on to penetrate the wall is rather slim. A good self defense round is meant to expand inside tissue dumping all of it's energy inside the body. Through and through shots mean that the bullet did not do it's job completely since it past through and you actually lost that energy and stopping power as it exited. It would still could be effective just not as effective. The key that cannot be stressed enough is to hit your target.

BowerR64. Just like stacking the magazine tube of a shotgun with slugs, buckshot, birdshot or any other combination you never seem to have what you need right at that moment. It is also very hard in the heat of the moment to count which round is which. There are many SD rounds on the market that use special powder that yields a low muzzle flash but still lets the bullet reach the needed velocity to do it's job. It all comes down to hitting the target where you need to hit it.


----------

